# Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?



## Re4dt (3. April 2012)

*Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Servus PCGHX Community,

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr so gerne beim Krafttraining/Training (Joggen, Fahrradfahren usw....) gerne anhört? 
Grund zu dieser Frage. 
Ich höre sehr gerne Deutschrap beim Krafttraining. (Sido's alte Produktionen, Kollegah, usw....) 
Mir gehen die Tracks aus, daher dachte ich vll. habt ihr paar gute unbekannte Tipps. 

Grüße euer Tayfun aka. Re4dt


----------



## trigg2 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Ich hab gerne was Treibendes im Ohr. Hauptsächlich englisch sprachig da ich sehr selten deutsche Musik hören.
Da wären z.B.:  

Editors - Papillon
White Lies - Bigger than us
Godsmack - Voodoo
Godsmack - I stand alone
Chromeo - Fancy Work
Middle Class Rut - New Low / Busey Bein Born / One Dept Away
Deichkind - Illegale Fans / Bück dich hoch 
Black Spiders - What Good´s a Rock without a roll
Royal Republic - Full steam spacemachine
Isolation - Alter Bridge
Young the Giant - My Body
Better than Ezra - Alive

soo, das müsste fürs erste reichen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Eye Of The Tiger
Gonna Fly Now


----------



## Re4dt (3. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



trigg2 schrieb:


> soo, das müsste fürs erste reichen.


 Bis auf Deichkind was ich schon kenn für mich nichts dabei aber vll für jemand anderen.  


Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Eye Of The Tiger
> Gonna Fly Now


Eye Of The Tiger darf bei der Hantelbank nie fehlen <3 xD


----------



## TempestX1 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Mozart
Bach
Krieg
Haydn
Vivaldi

usw.


----------



## Thallassa (4. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

...Das was gerade so läuft 

Meistens Sachenw ie Rob Zombie, Wednesday 13 oder Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Micha77 (4. April 2012)

Jay-Z's 1. Album. Und die Biggie Alben. Und Onyx,Big Daddy Kane uuuuund Kool G Rap.


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Ich hör dabei nix. Ich hab eh schon nen Tinitus. Das muss ich nicht mit Kopfhörer verstärken. Ist leider so...


----------



## MasterFreak (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Meist Dutch House....


----------



## schwenzfegerNila (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

HipHop/Rap, vorwiegend Deutsch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Eye Of The Tiger
> Gonna Fly Now


 
Was auch sonst? 
Vielleicht auch noch "Going the Distance", ebenfalls aus Rocky.


----------



## Rohstoff (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Keine Musik. Ich höre dabei nur den inneren Konflikt zwischen dem faulen Sack (Körper) und dem Drill Instructor (Kopf)


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



Rohstoff schrieb:


> Keine Musik. Ich höre dabei nur den inneren Konflikt zwischen dem faulen Sack (Körper) und dem Drill Instructor (Kopf)


 
Also ich muss zugeben, dass ich für das (bisschen) Krafttraining das ich ab und an mal betreibe gerne motivierende Musik nutze - es geht zwar auch ohne aber ich habe festgestellt, dass ich mit passender Musik eher bereit bin/es leichter fällt noch eine Wiederholung mehr zu machen wenns eigentlich schon sehr weh tut


----------



## Rohstoff (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich muss zugeben, dass ich für das (bisschen) Krafttraining das ich ab und an mal betreibe gerne motivierende Musik nutze - es geht zwar auch ohne aber ich habe festgestellt, dass ich mit passender Musik eher bereit bin/es leichter fällt noch eine Wiederholung mehr zu machen wenns eigentlich schon sehr weh tut



Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Kopf mittrainiert. Ich besiege beim Training immer wieder meinen eigenen inneren Schweinehund und wenn dieser Schweinehund von Musik übertönt wird, habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass ich ihn besiegt habe... Dadurch wird quasi mein Erfolgserlebnis geschmälert... konnte ich das irgendwie verständlich erklären?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Ja, schon klar (der Kopf ist das einzige was trainiert wenn du mich fragst, der Körper reagiert nur) 

Da ich nur ein "Gelegenheitstrainierer" bin, also grade soviel mache dass ich nicht völlig unfit bin (eben mittn paar billigen Kurzhanteln und sonem Zeug zu Hause^^) liegt bei mir der Vordergrund eher auf den möglichst effizienten Trainingsergebnissen wie auf dem "Besiegen der Faulheit"... und da ists wirklich so dass ich mit motivierender Mucke eher noch etwas mehr Schmerzen im Bizeps ertrage als ohne


----------



## Rohstoff (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...der Kopf ist das einzige was trainiert wenn du mich fragst, der Körper reagiert nur



Klasse Spruch! Da steckt viel Weisheit dahinter!


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



Rohstoff schrieb:


> Klasse Spruch! Da steckt viel Weisheit dahinter!


 
Ach was... das wissen gewisse Bevölkerungsschichten schon seit Tausenden von Jahren 

Ich habe schon so viele Beispiele auch selbst erlebt die einen erstaunen wie viel bei solchen Sachen Kopfsache ist. 
- Wenn ich durch Musik abgelenkt oder ermutigt werden geht IMMER mehr beim Training als ohne.
- Wenn die Hirnfunktion durch nen sixpack Bier am Wochenende eingeschränkt wurde habe ich (von einem Kollegen bis nach Hause) schon Zeiten nachts gelaufen (wir wohnen grob 4km auseinander und Fahren is ja dann nich mehr), die ich nüchtern wahrscheinlich nur mit viel Willenskraft schaffen würde 
- Zu Bundeswehrzeiten gabs Situationen wo man schon vor Stunden dachte "du bist so fertig da geht nix mehr" und danach noch nen Tag länger aushalten konnte / 20km mehr latschen oder rennen konnte, mit entsprechenden späteren körperlichen Folgen natürlich^^
- Oder auch bei Geschicklichkeit/Ausdruck: Es gibt einfach Stellen in der Musik zum Beispiel, die man als (als Amateur) kaum perfekt üben kann, sie klappen mal und klappen mal nicht - sobald man aber im entsprechenden Moment nachdenkt klappen sie _garantiert_ nicht 

Deswegen sach ich immer... alles Kopfsache.


----------



## trigg2 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen sach ich immer... alles Kopfsache.


 
Komisch, bei mir schaltete es im Oberstübchen ab wenn ich nur eine Hantel sehe. Da bekomm ich so was von Lust mich körperlich zu qualen.


----------



## Re4dt (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Bei mir ist es komplett anders. Hör ich keine Musik bin ich immer Demotiviert. Mit Musik schaff ich eigentlich immer mehr Sätze obwohl ich Tod bin.  Pusht einen viel mehr. 

Eigentlich wollt ich es mir nicht antun aber ich hab Haftbefehl seinem neuen Album ne Chance gegeben...  NIE MEHR beim Training....


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich es mir nicht antun aber ich hab Haftbefehl seinem neuen Album ne Chance gegeben...  NIE MEHR beim Training....


 
Och nö doch nicht sowas^^
Da geht der Rocky-Soundtrack doch wesentlich besser


----------



## Re4dt (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Dacht ich anfangs auch aber mein Kumpel meinte ja "BOa des neue Haft Album ist so krass ich schwöa bla bla bla" Schrecklich xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Dacht ich anfangs auch aber mein Kumpel meinte ja "BOa des neue Haft Album ist so krass ich schwöa bla bla bla" Schrecklich xD


 
Was mir grade (nachdem ich mich grad ein bissl gequält hab) aufgefallen ist: beinahe jede Musik die ich höre beim Eisen heben ist Filmmusik - oft von irgendwelchen Superhelden (also nicht nur Rocky wo der name Programm ist) - die Titelmusik von Spider man beispielsweise ist auch irre gut


----------



## Memphys (5. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Dann geht für dich doch bestimmt Two Steps From Hell total gut... das klingt total nach so Filmmusik.

Ich hör immer irgendwas Metal-mäßiges was motiviert - Disturbed, Sabaton, etc.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. April 2012)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Dann geht für dich doch bestimmt Two Steps From Hell total gut... das klingt total nach so Filmmusik.
> 
> Ich hör immer irgendwas Metal-mäßiges was motiviert - Disturbed, Sabaton, etc.



Two Steps from Hell sind richtig geil beim Training 
Ansonsten hör ich da alles mögliche. Hauptsache treibend aber nicht zu schnell.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn8FrM0cfWg


----------



## Tergo (9. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

ich schaue meistens dabei ne serie


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



Tergo schrieb:


> ich schaue meistens dabei ne serie


 
Das is ja völlig pervers


----------



## MasterFreak (10. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das is ja völlig pervers


 
lol ?    hahahaha


----------



## Re4dt (10. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Heute nur PrinzPi gehört vorallem 16Bit vs Ps3 wirklich genial und kein "ich F... deine Mutter du...." 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzU3DDbpryI


BTW: wie soll das mit den Serien gehen oder hab ich das anders zu verstehen mit "training"


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

Rammstein!


----------



## ich558 (16. April 2012)

Blink 182 Rise Against Green Day Gaslight Anthem 
Kennt jemand zufällig vergleichbare Bands!


----------



## asd9q (17. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

@ ich558 - siehe unten. Sollte was für dich dabei sein 

AC/DC, Adrenaline Factor, Aranda, Billy Talent, Bullet For My Valentine, Daughtry, Fall Out Boy, Kicking Harold, Korn, Linkin Park, Lost Prophets, Metallica, Nickelback, Papa Roach, Paramore, Rev Theory, Rise Against, Seether, Shinedown, Skillet, SOiL, Sum 41, Theory of a Deadman, Three Days Grace, You Me At Six, Young Guns, 3 Doors Down, 30 Seconds to Mars

Die Interpreten von meiner Alltags- und Trainingsliste 

Top 5 aus der Liste:

1. Skillet - Monster
2. Rise Against - Savior
3. Rev Theory -Hell Yeah
4. Nickelback - Animals
5. Seether - Fake It


----------



## Re4dt (17. April 2012)

*AW: Was hört ihr gerne beim Training/Krafttraining an?*

Heute hab ich vor Wut (PCGH Hack Viren Sache) an der Hantelbank mit Dubstep Musik trainiert...
Weiß nicht warum aber geht mal gar nicht irgendwie  Obwohl ich Dubstep liebe.


----------

